# breeding fantails during winter?



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

I´m confused and in need of suggestion. 
My indian male finally accepted the female I bought him after his ex-wife was killed by a dog. Now it´s love in the air, they´re kissing all the time, feeding each other and visiting the nest several times a day. (haven´t seen them mating though)
My question is this: should I let them breed if they decide to do so? The temperature during the winter gets as low as -5 degree C here. I keep them in the garden, they have an "indoor" area so they can get away from the wind and rain but it´s not isolated. Will the babies make it if the (future) eggs get hached? And no, I won´t separate them....


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I used to pair my fans up in feb, As fans can not cover the young as well. So you might hold until feb, To be safe.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Csilla75 said:


> I´m confused and in need of suggestion.
> My indian male finally accepted the female I bought him after his ex-wife was killed by a dog. Now it´s love in the air, they´re kissing all the time, feeding each other and visiting the nest several times a day. (haven´t seen them mating though)
> My question is this: should I let them breed if they decide to do so? The temperature during the winter gets as low as -5 degree C here. I keep them in the garden, they have an "indoor" area so they can get away from the wind and rain but it´s not isolated. Will the babies make it if the (future) eggs get hached? And no, I won´t separate them....


just wondering what is the big rush?.... this pair or hen from the pair will lay many eggs during her lifetime..that does not mean everyone she lays needs to hatch... so use your fake eggs untill the weather is warmer.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> just wondering what is the big rush?.... this pair or hen from the pair will lay many eggs during her lifetime..that does not mean everyone she lays needs to hatch... so use your fake eggs untill the weather is warmer.


no rush at all.  I don´t incourage them to breed in any way, I asked the question in case she should lay eggs...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Csilla75 said:


> no rush at all.  I don´t incourage them to breed in any way, I asked the question in case she should lay eggs...


They will breed or mate that is a given.. she will lay eggs... use your fake eggs when they do... untill you want or feel you want more pigeons.. on which those babies will need mates of their own oneday and then it continues with the mating and laying..etc... fake eggs is a must for hatch control.


----------

